# Applications on ibook G4 won't open ...



## msmac (Feb 2, 2007)

(print manager, dash board, profiler etc. heaps of things) when I click on them they just fail to open, although some will flash for a nano second and then disappear again. I'm sure it's a small thing for experts and that I'm the problem but I need help please. Thanks in advance. msmac.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Being on the desktop, chances are that each one is just an alias (mac version of a shortcut). Make sure they are alias'. If it is, delete it, find original program for it, highlight the program icon, and make a new alias (used to be "command+M" keys. Don't know if it still is, under OSX). If the desktop icon is the actual program, go into the preferences folder, and toss out the prefs, for that program, and try again to open it.

To see if desktop icon is an alias, highlight it, click on "File" in menu at the top, find and click on "Get Info". When info window opens, if there is a button there that says "Find Original", the desktop icon is an alias.

I hope this helps. The ways I told you to do things, was the pre-OSX days, way of doing it. Not sure if you do them the same way under OSX. If not, someone else will have to help.
Good luck!


----------

